# Just something I made



## TeguNovice (Jul 21, 2011)

I do a lot of drawings and sketches of different animals and yesterday, I got bored and made this. It took about 2 hours which is quite long for me as it usually takes 20 minutes to almost an hour. It's not entirely done yet but so far, I'm really happy how it's turning out  Hope you like it  .


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jul 21, 2011)

*Nice drawing, great details....*


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks good, I like your style.


----------

